# Announcing sundaycontest.com!



## Weston (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello all, 

I'm happy to finally announce a project I've been working on for a couple months. I have teamed up with David Adams to resurrect the Sunday Contest (again)! But this time, it has been given a fresh look and been fully automated with ruby on rails! In addition, Michael Gottlieb has given us permission to include qqtimer and give you all an inline timer with a familiar design and feel. 

SundayContest.com will host four events each week. 3x3 and three other randomly selected events from the pool of 2x2-7x7, 3x3 OH, Megaminx, Pyraminx, Clock, Square-1, and Skewb. One of these four events will be *featured* and the winner of the featured event will receive a $5 gift card to Speed Cube Shop courtesy of Cameron Brown. 

Another $5 gift card to Speed Cube Shop will be awarded to a randomly chosen competitor. We will choose a random submission, so participating in multiple events will improve your chances of winning the random prize! 

Contests will close on Saturday nights at 11:59 PST! Good luck! 

Compete in the Sunday Contest here!

Special thanks to Devin Corr-Robinet for helping us with web stuff and Tim Habermaas for creating ruby scrambler gems. 

- Weston


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 24, 2014)

No square-1?


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 24, 2014)

There IS square-1.

Thanks Weston and David!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 24, 2014)

Sounds like fun! I will definitely join this week.


----------



## Weston (Nov 24, 2014)

So there were a few bugs that people have been reporting. I have fixed all the ones that I know of. If you all could just message me on facebook or here with bug reports or suggestions that would be great.


----------



## kcl (Nov 24, 2014)

Great! I'll have to start doing this regularly.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Nov 24, 2014)

Cool! I'm signing up!


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 24, 2014)

Signed up.


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 24, 2014)

Nice idea  

But you don't have any BLD


----------



## Weston (Nov 24, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Nice idea
> 
> But you don't have any BLD



BLD is coming.


----------



## szalejot (Nov 24, 2014)

Weston said:


> BLD is coming.



Hurray :-D

My times are lame, but I will compete regard of this. Someone has to be last ;-)


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 24, 2014)

Dang it, I pressed space bar thinking there would be inspection time and accidentally started the timer. 

EDIT: I fixed it.

EDIT: Would it be possible to save the timer settings across events? Having to enable inspection every time is slightly annoying


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 24, 2014)

I just signed up, one thing that was a tad annoying was the username was case sensitive when trying to log in. But anyway, I look forward to competing!


----------



## imacubedude (Nov 24, 2014)

Joined! Seems like something that will be very successful!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 24, 2014)

The timer doesn't work on my IPad


----------



## Me (Nov 24, 2014)

No file or POST submission?


----------



## ryak2002 (Nov 24, 2014)

how do you know if someone is cheating?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 24, 2014)

ryak2002 said:


> how do you know if someone is cheating?



honor system.


----------



## ryak2002 (Nov 24, 2014)

also before I do something stupid can you delete your times if you accidentally hit the timer?


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 24, 2014)

Rcuber123 said:


> The timer doesn't work on my IPad


press show timer options and select typing, then You can use a stackmat or another iPad timer



Me said:


> No file or POST submission?


you mean like the direct link in CCT?
Also, you might want to spellcheck you last name


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 24, 2014)

ryak2002 said:


> also before I do something stupid can you delete your times if you accidentally hit the timer?




nay treat as DNF


----------



## Me (Nov 24, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> you mean like the direct link in CCT?



More like a file upload or even as simple as a <textarea> to copy+paste times into.

UX:
So I know that it's clickable.
span.a:hover {
color: #F0C !important; /*override because styles are inline */
cursor: pointer;
}

Shouldn't constantly see an ibar.
.well{
[...]
cursor: default;
}



Schmidt said:


> Also, you might want to spellcheck you last name


Nah, I'm Dutch now


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 24, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> nay treat as DNF



there should be an option to delete or change your times or something


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 24, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> there should be an option to delete or change your times or something



Why?

Do you get a new solve in comp if you fail?

If you fail just try again next week...


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 24, 2014)

Me said:


> More like a file upload or even as simple as a <textarea> to copy+paste times into.
> 
> UX:
> So I know that it's clickable.
> ...



show options, typing, copy-paste (should work)


----------



## kcl (Nov 24, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Why?
> 
> Do you get a new solve in comp if you fail?
> 
> If you fail just try again next week...



No, but if you bump the timer, computer crashes, etc.. I tend to get tons of accidental timer starts with qq because of no hold to start.


----------



## maps600 (Nov 24, 2014)

Awesome! I signed up. Now I will have actual things to upload to youtube


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 24, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Why?
> 
> Do you get a new solve in comp if you fail?
> 
> If you fail just try again next week...





kclejeune said:


> No, but if you bump the timer, computer crashes, etc.. I tend to get tons of accidental timer starts with qq because of no hold to start.


what kennan said pretty much

btw a bug, when you try to entering in times with typing the text is white, so you can't see what you are typing, copy and paste will have to do for now


----------



## TDM (Nov 24, 2014)

First, sorry for being blind, but I can't see how to use the timer on this... where do I click?

Second, this happens when I try to go on the main page (sundaycontest.com):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdDMf3lA5WEp
Not sure why that is or what any of that means. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## maps600 (Nov 24, 2014)

TDM said:


> First, sorry for being blind, but I can't see how to use the timer on this... where do I click?
> 
> Second, this happens when I try to go on the main page (sundaycontest.com):
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdDMf3lA5WEp
> Not sure why that is or what any of that means. Is anyone else having this problem?



Yeah, I could get on earlier, but now the main page seems to be down... Maybe too many people are entering times at once, I don't know. To access the timer you need the main page. You just click on the corresponding event to solve/submit times.


----------



## TDM (Nov 24, 2014)

maps600 said:


> Yeah, I could get on earlier, but now the main page seems to be down... Maybe too many people are entering times at once, I don't know. To access the timer you need the main page. You just click on the corresponding event to solve/submit times.


Oh ok. I'll just wait and see if I can access the main page later/tomorrow then.


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 24, 2014)

I will join the week when there is skewb


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 24, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> I will join the week when there is skewb


yeah waiting for skewb and pyraminx lol


----------



## Weston (Nov 25, 2014)

Fixed the font color for qqTimer. The qqTimer source code is a little difficult to edit. 
If the site is down for a few minutes, that means that I am in the process of updating it.


----------



## kcl (Nov 25, 2014)

So I went to do 3x3 for this week, first solve I did the timer glitches and I get .06. It wouldn't let me mark it as a DNF, but I still don't think a timer malfunction should be held against me. I timed the solve on my phone and got an 8.91. That changes my average by .2. (8.55 turns into 8.75).


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 25, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> I will join the week when there is skewb





AlexMaass said:


> yeah waiting for skewb and pyraminx lol



Hehehe.

Fully automated Sunday Contest dose vgj!


----------



## Sunnymelisa (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm trying to sign up. I got a confirmation email and tried logging in but it wouldn't let me. I tried signing up with a new username and had the same problem. Help?


----------



## pdilla (Nov 25, 2014)

This is now part of my new Sunday routine. Love it.


----------



## PixelWizard (Nov 25, 2014)

Sometimes it happens to me that my spacebar is twitching and as I press it down, it starts and stops and the time is around 0.03.
For reasons like this it would be very practical if not necessary to delete times.


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 25, 2014)

I use stackmat and enter manually, but somehow the last time I entered fo 3x3x3OH was 1.00 instead of 1:00.78. Is that a job for you Weston or will I hold the OH UWR 4evar


----------



## TDM (Nov 25, 2014)

I accidentally got a 0.40 single for 3x3 and forgot to DNF it... please could that be DNFed by someone? Thanks.


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 25, 2014)

I think you should just provide the scrambles, and have us enter in the times of the solve instead of being forced to use qqtimer.


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 25, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> I think you should just provide the scrambles, and have us enter in the times of the solve instead of being forced to use qqtimer.



why not just use the enter times manually feature?


----------



## Randomno (Nov 25, 2014)

TDM said:


> I accidentally got a 0.40 single for 3x3 and forgot to DNF it... please could that be DNFed by someone? Thanks.



Shhhh...

A 0.40 will raise no suspiscion if anyone checks.


----------



## imacubedude (Nov 26, 2014)

I never inputed any times for 3x3 but it says that I've already completed it. Can it somehow be reset or something?


----------



## Myachii (Nov 27, 2014)

This should be in the Forum Competitions category


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 27, 2014)

Myachii said:


> This should be in the Forum Competitions category


nah man. It's not a forum competition. It's a competition not held in the forums and is regulated by external programs (Timer, logging, etc). 
There is no results being posted here, there are no scrambles being posted here. It is simply announcing the sunday contest.


----------



## Myachii (Nov 27, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> nah man. It's not a forum competition. It's a competition not held in the forums and is regulated by external programs (Timer, logging, etc).
> There is no results being posted here, there are no scrambles being posted here. It is simply announcing the sunday contest.


Ah okay, I was just suggesting it to make this thread easier to find if anyone had any suggestions, or another thread be made just for that


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 27, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Ah okay, I was just suggesting it to make this thread easier to find if anyone had any suggestions, or another thread be made just for that



Or you could use the search function.

Pumped for more iterations of this contest for weeks to come!


----------



## slinky773 (Nov 27, 2014)

Bug with the website: I was filling out the registration form on my iPad, and I accidentally pressed "submit" before I was done filling the form out. I got this error saying: "Net::SMPTFatalError in UsersControl#resend" basically telling me that there was no email to send to. I finished the form and submitted again, but it told me my login was already being used. I tried to login, and it told me to check for my confirmation email. When I asked for it to resend the email, it gave me the same fatal error. So now I can't register.


----------



## dbax0999 (Nov 28, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> Bug with the website: I was filling out the registration form on my iPad, and I accidentally pressed "submit" before I was done filling the form out. I got this error saying: "Net::SMPTFatalError in UsersControl#resend" basically telling me that there was no email to send to. I finished the form and submitted again, but it told me my login was already being used. I tried to login, and it told me to check for my confirmation email. When I asked for it to resend the email, it gave me the same fatal error. So now I can't register.



Ahh, sorry there are still quite a few bugs to be fixed this weekend. I just deleted your account, so try to re-register now.


----------



## slinky773 (Nov 28, 2014)

dbax0999 said:


> Ahh, sorry there are still quite a few bugs to be fixed this weekend. I just deleted your account, so try to re-register now.



Oh, cool, thanks


----------



## ryak2002 (Nov 28, 2014)

If you don't finish a session can you come back to your times?


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2014)

Why are Pyraminx scrambles 25 moves long including tips, and have the tips at the start of the scramble? Why not use normal, random state scrambles?


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 30, 2014)

TDM said:


> Why are Pyraminx scrambles 25 moves long including tips, and have the tips at the start of the scramble? Why not use normal, random state scrambles?



And why are the 4x4 double layer scramble moves not <Rw,Uw,Fw>?


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> And why are the 4x4 double layer scramble moves not <Rw,Uw,Fw>?


Just counted moves for 3x3 (OH) scrambles, and they're 25. Also not random state...


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 30, 2014)

It doesnt show my solves.

I got a 13.63 average for 3x3 and 2:32.62 average for megaminx.


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 30, 2014)

what does ELO and the numbers under it mean? 

also, please have shorter scrambles for pyraminx...


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2014)

the super cuber said:


> what does ELO and the numbers under it mean?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ELO


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

TDM said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ELO



Electric Light Orchestra are speedcubers? I knew it!


----------



## GuRoux (Nov 30, 2014)

isn't ELO rating system a very broad term for a certain type of rating systems? what was the mechanic behind the ELO used in the sunday contest?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Nov 30, 2014)

What is (ELO) and the (ơ) symbol that is next to the Average?


----------



## Me (Dec 1, 2014)

ViolaBouquet said:


> What is (ELO) and the (ơ) symbol that is next to the Average?



ELO
A rating system, widely used in chess, best applicable for head-to-head competitions.

ơ (lowercase sigma)
Used for a lot of things, but here for standard deviation.


----------



## rebucato314 (Dec 1, 2014)

I forgot my password  Could you make a function so that i can make a new one?


----------



## GuRoux (Dec 1, 2014)

Me said:


> ELO
> A rating system, widely used in chess, best applicable for head-to-head competitions.
> 
> ơ (lowercase sigma)
> Used for a lot of things, but here for standard deviation.



yeah, but even in chess they use different types of ELO systems (USCF, FIDE, online servers). which one is used here.


----------



## GG (Dec 1, 2014)

when viewing a profile, the only thing that shows up is "best average" and "ELO", it would be really cool if there was avg12/5/single


----------



## GuRoux (Dec 1, 2014)

GG said:


> when viewing a profile, the only thing that shows up is "best average" and "ELO", it would be really cool if there was avg12/5/single



i like this idea too. maybe even a lifetime average.


----------



## Sunnymelisa (Dec 1, 2014)

I can see ELO is a rating system. But rating how?


----------



## GuRoux (Dec 2, 2014)

Sunnymelisa said:


> I can see ELO is a rating system. But rating how?



this is my guess from looking at the ratings after the first week: everyone started out at a rating of 800. each weak, they compare there scores with everyone simultaneously. For people with equal rating (this week) a win is +16 points, a loss is -16 points, and a draw is 0. just add up all the points from "playing" everyone to your previous score and you'll have your rating. This is why the ratings, at this moment, are separated by 32 points. I'm guessing a difference of 800 rating means the higher rated person gains no points for winning and the lower rated loser loses no points for losing. 200 rating is the lowest you can go. for non equal rating matchups, it's the same type of thing. just how much points gained or lossed has to do with difference in rating and result. every difference of 50 points, there is a change in rating change possibilies. a difference of 100 points means the change in ratings will be 18 and -18 if the lower rated player win, if he loses -14 and 14. for 200 points, -12 and 12 or 20 and -20. and so on until a difference of 800 rating where only the upset result will change anybodies rating or some is at the 200 floor. 


using this, i guess, if cuboy wins again for 3x3, his rating will be around (26*8)+2528=2736 
If he loses to Anson: 24*7+15-16+2528=2695
if he loses to Anson and Kclejejeune: 24*7-31+2528=2665


this is very much like the glicko ELO system. thus i hypothesize that the max point one can win or lose due to a single matchup is 32


----------



## Sunnymelisa (Dec 17, 2014)

Is there anyway that the ranking could also show times? I see it's based on how well you've done ever, but could it show best average or single? Because if you click on the ranking the best times aren't in order.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Seems like I won the random prize last week and I haven't received any email yet.


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Seems like I won the random prize last week and I haven't received any email yet.


I won it this week and also haven't received an email.
(but it's only been a day and a half for me, not a week)


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 22, 2014)

is there an app?


----------



## Weston (Dec 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> I won it this week and also haven't received an email.
> (but it's only been a day and a half for me, not a week)



Just messaged speedcubeshop about this. You both should be receiving your codes soon. Sorry about that.


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2014)

Weston said:


> Just messaged speedcubeshop about this. You both should be receiving your codes soon. Sorry about that.


Thanks!


----------



## giorgi (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello I have recently participated in sunday contest and my last weeks result in clock i have marked 2 of the solves as DNF but it does not show it on the results page as DNF(same thing happened on pyraminx week before) I think you need to fix this and if you are fixing my results just mark my 2 best clock and 2 best pyraminx solves as DNF. Thanks!


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 27, 2014)

Will anything be done about the abnormal 4x4 and Pyraminx scrambles?

Also, how do I view my average/individual times after I submit?


----------



## timeless (Dec 27, 2014)

how do i check my times after i pressed submit? i dont see it on my profile yet


----------



## giorgi (Dec 27, 2014)

you should fix DNF option so when submitting time and marking as DNF in the results it will not just display the time you have marked as DNF


----------



## rybaby (Dec 28, 2014)

Just checking -- I won the random prize two weeks ago (username RyanP) yet have not received an email.


----------



## dbax0999 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi everyone!

Sorry for the delays with the prizes, we were told the codes were sent out today. Let us know if you still haven't received it in a few days. 

Thanks for letting us know about the DNF bug, expect it to be fixed by next week. 

As far as seeing results goes, you won't be able to see your submission until the contest has ended. We will look into creating a more detailed user profile with a comprehensive submission history. 

- David


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that Skybeat and rishikisgreat123 might have cheated. They both have insane averages but have never competed. It's pretty suspicious if you ask me.


----------



## GuRoux (Dec 29, 2014)

i don't like how i usually rank 12 for 3x3 each week but am currently ranked 27 at the moment. i guess after a lot of rounds i'll get back up there.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow 3 solves over 50 seconds and one over 1:00... I know I am not that great but those times sucked


----------



## dbax0999 (Dec 29, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> I'm pretty sure that Skybeat and rishikisgreat123 might have cheated. They both have insane averages but have never competed. It's pretty suspicious if you ask me.



Hmm yes, we suspect both these users of cheating. We're holding out the prize and requesting video proof of his world-class speed. 

Does anyone know either of these users from their local cubing scenes and can vouch for either of them?

- David


----------



## biscuit (Jan 2, 2015)

just so you know the 0.85 (pyriminx) was a mistake. I am no where near the best that will compete so should not matter but just thought I would let you know.


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 2, 2015)

I think you should reconsider the ability to delete/edit solves. Cheaters gonna cheat anyway.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 5, 2015)

Alright, this is starting to get increasingly irritating. Not only is Skybeat making outlandish 6x6 times, now a guy called Arjin submitted two averages through two emails, with one being sub-7 with a sub-5 single. His WCA profile shows he's not even sub-30. Is there any way to prevent cheating from occurring? It's a shame that people would do so much just for some store credit.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 5, 2015)

And while it's more believable that Dan Cano would get a 6.36 clock avg12, I'm still skeptical. Haven't seen a video from him in over a year, and this seems a out of the blue, especially given recent comp history.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 11, 2015)

I think maybe the "rankings" should be based on best average as opposed to ELO or whatever. I haven't had an average over 9 seconds, yet I'm ranked behind some guy whose best average is 14....


----------



## GuRoux (Jan 11, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> I think maybe the "rankings" should be based on best average as opposed to ELO or whatever. I haven't had an average over 9 seconds, yet I'm ranked behind some guy whose best average is 14....



yeah, i'm ranked 109 and i've never averaged over 10.00.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 11, 2015)

Has there ever been a 2x2 on the site? That is the only other one besides 3x3 I try to speed solve.


----------



## cfop01 (Jan 14, 2015)

No 3BLD?


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 14, 2015)

cfop01 said:


> No 3BLD?



I believe they're still working on that.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 14, 2015)

*Should the Sunday Contest have a delete times option?*

As many of you may know, the Sunday contests' timer doesn't have an option to delete your times. This can be quite annoying (and has been for tons of people) because I quite often get times that should be deleted, for example I'm so used to hitting space to start inspection, and then again to start the solve(prisma) I just do it on the timer by habit. The Sunday contests timer is automatically set to having no inspection time, which almost always messes my first solve up and makes me get several DNF's. (I'm not even sure the DNF bug has been fixed, I believe they still don't count as DNF's in the results page. The only reason I can see for not having that option is that people could just cheat and remove their worst times, but that make no sense because it's extremely easy for people to just cheat by entering low times on purpose.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 14, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> As many of you may know, the Sunday contests' timer doesn't have an option to delete your times. This can be quite annoying (and has been for tons of people) because I quite often get times that should be deleted, for example I'm so used to hitting space to start inspection, and then again to start the solve(prisma) I just do it on the timer by habit. The Sunday contests timer is automatically set to having no inspection time, which almost always messes my first solve up and makes me get several DNF's. (I'm not even sure the DNF bug has been fixed, I believe they still don't count as DNF's in the results page. The only reason I can see for not having that option is that people could just cheat and remove their worst times, but that make no sense because it's extremely easy for people to just cheat by entering low times on purpose.



If that bothers you too much, stackmat the solves and do manual entry.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 14, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> If that bothers you too much, stackmat the solves and do manual entry.



Hmm.. If only I had a working stackmat.


----------



## TDM (Jan 14, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Hmm.. If only I had a working stackmat.


Time it on another timer, like qqTimer, then type it in.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 14, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> As many of you may know, the Sunday contests' timer doesn't have an option to delete your times. This can be quite annoying (and has been for tons of people) because I quite often get times that should be deleted, for example I'm so used to hitting space to start inspection, and then again to start the solve(prisma) I just do it on the timer by habit. The Sunday contests timer is automatically set to having no inspection time, which almost always messes my first solve up and makes me get several DNF's. (I'm not even sure the DNF bug has been fixed, I believe they still don't count as DNF's in the results page. The only reason I can see for not having that option is that people could just cheat and remove their worst times, but that make no sense because it's extremely easy for people to just cheat by entering low times on purpose.



Just turn on inspection?


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 14, 2015)

TDM said:


> Time it on another timer, like qqTimer, then type it in.



I suppose that works.


vcuber13 said:


> Just turn on inspection?


I always forget though.  I also wanted to see a best single stat, to go along with the best average, but because of the timer, people are getting like 0.xx and whatever, and with the DNF option not working, people would have ridiculous singles..


----------



## rybaby (Jan 14, 2015)

Have any of y'all who won received your gift codes? I won the random prize a month ago and haven't gotten an email about it


----------



## TDM (Jan 14, 2015)

rybaby said:


> Have any of y'all who won received your gift codes? I won the random prize a month ago and haven't gotten an email about it


I've received mine. I won the random prize on the second/third week.


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 19, 2015)

what does ELO mean?
(noob question)


----------



## TDM (Jan 19, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> what does ELO mean?
> (noob question)


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=elo


----------



## pdilla (Jan 21, 2015)

What is up with the ELO? Is the sudden influx of new people (thanks, Faz) making the ELO jump around all strange?


----------



## GuRoux (Jan 21, 2015)

pdilla said:


> What is up with the ELO? Is the sudden influx of new people (thanks, Faz) making the ELO jump around all strange?



it's not only faz, there's like 100 new players every week. i think every person "plays" every other person so there will be a lot of rating change.


----------



## pdilla (Jan 23, 2015)

I just meant his recent video that probably helped to popularize it a bit more.

But what I meant was, for example; gg is #142 (1439 ELO) for 3x3 with a 10 second average, while guysensei1 is #22 (2535 ELO) with a 14 second average, with Faz at #19 (2566 ELO).


----------



## GuRoux (Jan 23, 2015)

pdilla said:


> I just meant his recent video that probably helped to popularize it a bit more.
> 
> But what I meant was, for example; gg is #142 (1439 ELO) for 3x3 with a 10 second average, while guysensei1 is #22 (2535 ELO) with a 14 second average, with Faz at #19 (2566 ELO).



yeah, overtime this should level out. but whenever a new person comes in who is either overrated or underrated at the starting 1600 elo, weird things will happen until it levels out again.


----------



## pdilla (Jan 23, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> yeah, overtime this should level out. but whenever a new person comes in who is either overrated or underrated at the starting 1600 elo, weird things will happen until it levels out again.



Ah I see. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 26, 2015)

I just did 3x3 and broke my PB twice! On top of that I got a palindrome time 

EDIT: I just finished pyra but I only did 9. Not sure if others have this problem.


----------



## cfop01 (Feb 7, 2015)

why hasnt the site updated?


----------



## PBCubing (Feb 7, 2015)

The only problem with this system is that we all know who is going to win. Felik's Zemdegs is going to win 3x3 and Maskow is going to win BLD/MBLD ect. Added should be events like assembling a 3x3 where anyone could win. This is just a suggestion. I like the layout of the site though. Good luck

PBCubing


----------



## cfop01 (Feb 7, 2015)

PBCubing said:


> The only problem with this system is that we all know who is going to win. Felik's Zemdegs is going to win 3x3 and Maskow is going to win BLD/MBLD ect. Added should be events like assembling a 3x3 where anyone could win. This is just a suggestion. I like the layout of the site though. Good luck
> 
> PBCubing



thats why its called a competition


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 8, 2015)

PBCubing said:


> The only problem with this system is that we all know who is going to win. Felik's Zemdegs is going to win 3x3 and Maskow is going to win BLD/MBLD ect. Added should be events like assembling a 3x3 where anyone could win. This is just a suggestion. I like the layout of the site though. Good luck
> 
> PBCubing


the general 3x3 "winners" are chosen at random (If you are talking about the prize itself).


----------



## Popo4123 (Feb 8, 2015)

How do you save times? When ever I try to go somewhere else after an average it says "leave page?" "it will delete your times" or something along the lines of that


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 8, 2015)

Popo4123 said:


> How do you save times? When ever I try to go somewhere else after an average it says "leave page?" "it will delete your times" or something along the lines of that



after you do all 12 solves, then you press submit. it you leave before doing all 12 solves you will lose your times.


----------



## Popo4123 (Feb 8, 2015)

Ok, thanks for the help!


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 17, 2015)

Just throwing this out there, please don't submit an average that looks like this:

0.08	6.03	50.06,50.58,9.44,0.09,0.21,0.08,0.09,0.08,0.08,0.10,0.09,0.09

If you just close the browser window it will delete the times, and you can redo the average.


----------



## the super cuber (Feb 27, 2015)

hi,
i won the featured event in this weeks sunday contest but i haven't got the coupon code in my email yet. will i be receiving it soon? (my username is thesupercuber) 
thanks!


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 1, 2015)

What are the chances of not getting 2x2 in the sunday contest after 14 weeks..


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 1, 2015)

still haven't got the email. can you please check?


----------



## Atharv Goel (Mar 5, 2015)

It looks like i forgot my password (for sundaycontest) 
How do i reset it? I cant find any reseting option


----------



## biscuit (Apr 20, 2015)

I was doing terrible in the OH avg then on the last solve I got my pb single... By .01 seconds. (it's 36.59)


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh cool, I won 4x4 (the featured event)!


----------



## Animorpher13 (Apr 21, 2015)

I finally made an account and signed up! Can't wait to start competing!

1 question: What does ELO stand for?



Genius4Jesus said:


> Oh cool, I won 4x4 (the featured event)!



Good Job!


----------



## DanpHan (Apr 21, 2015)

I won 3x3 yay! Even though the average was terrible.....



Animorpher13 said:


> 1 question: What does ELO stand for?



Been wondering what that meant since forever.


----------



## Animorpher13 (Apr 21, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> I won 3x3 yay! Even though the average was terrible.....
> 
> 
> 
> Been wondering what that meant since forever.



So i looked it up and apparently it is a way to rate people's level (usually used for competitive chess). It's pretty cool. I wonder what algorithm they use?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elo_rating_system


----------



## blade740 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm disappointed that there's no sq1. I'd probably compete in other events more often if there was square-1 every once in a while.


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Apr 21, 2015)

blade740 said:


> I'm disappointed that there's no sq1. I'd probably compete in other events more often if there was square-1 every once in a while.



Me either, I was waiting for sq1 for so long.


----------



## TDM (Apr 21, 2015)

blade740 said:


> I'm disappointed that there's no sq1. I'd probably compete in other events more often if there was square-1 every once in a while.


They also seem to be completely avoiding some events (2x2, Skewb) that they have on their list of events in the rankings.


----------



## DizzypheasantZZ (Jun 9, 2015)

I think thisisnotmyname cheated.
Here are his times: 0.04, 0.05, 0.05, 0.06, 0.07, 0.07, 0.06, 0.08, 0.06, 0.08, 0.06, 0.06
Not even a robot could do that.


----------



## Berd (Jun 9, 2015)

DizzypheasantZZ said:


> I think thisisnotmyname cheated.
> Here are his times: 0.04, 0.05, 0.05, 0.06, 0.07, 0.07, 0.06, 0.08, 0.06, 0.08, 0.06, 0.06
> Not even a robot could do that.


Nah, don't be jealous that he's faster than you, you just need to practice more!


----------



## lejitcuber (Jun 9, 2015)

I am lejitcuber on Sunday Contest and 2 weeks ago I won pyraminx yet I have still not received my prize.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 9, 2015)

DizzypheasantZZ said:


> I think thisisnotmyname cheated.
> Here are his times: 0.04, 0.05, 0.05, 0.06, 0.07, 0.07, 0.06, 0.08, 0.06, 0.08, 0.06, 0.06
> Not even a robot could do that.



also the second place guy, chuchu, is probably cheating, had a comp in 2015 and did about 16 seconds, in this competition his 3x3 was 7.4 and oh was 15 seconds.


----------



## DizzypheasantZZ (Jun 9, 2015)

I could probably beat that if it wanted to.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 9, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> I am lejitcuber on Sunday Contest and 2 weeks ago I won pyraminx yet I have still not received my prize.



I won pyra over a month ago and still haven't gotten a prize. Whoever was running it has stopped.


----------



## Burrito (Nov 13, 2022)

It’s dead now I think…would be AMAZING if it came back


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 14, 2022)

Burrito said:


> It’s dead now I think…would be AMAZING if it came back


He has done it again!


----------

